# GeForce 9800 GTS: Erste Benchmarks



## Overlocked (4. April 2008)

*Auf vr-zone.com ist erstmals eine Benchmarkscore einer 9800 GTS erschienen.

*Die ersten Benchmarks einer 9800 GTS- eine Enttäuschung, denn im 3DMark05 schaffte die Karte noch nicht einmal die 11000  Punkte. Interessanter sind die Taktraten, diese erinnern eher an eine 8800 GT im Standardtakt und nur noch über die Pixelfüllrate gibt gpu-z Auskunft, die soll bei 4.2 GPixels liegen. Der Speicher liegt gewohnheitsgemäß bei 512 MB. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_der gpu-z Screenshot gibt ein wenig Auskunft_

Zu hoffen bleibt, dass es nur an dem Treiber liegt, dass die Leistung der Karte so im Keller ist, denn sonst würde die Karte absolut niemand kaufen.

(Quelle: vr-zone.com)


----------



## genpro (4. April 2008)

bei dem ganzen bezeichnungen soll einer noch ne logik sehen....
8800gt, 8800gts (ja die mit 512mb; warum heißt die eigentlich so wie eine graka mit g80 chip), 9800gt & 9800 gtx jetzt auch noch ne 9800gts (von der ich noch nie was gehört hab). alles der gleiche scheiss! die sollten lieber mal nen neuen chip machen, anstatt den alten n bisschen hochgetaktet für viel mehr geld als davor (8800gt,gts) zu verkaufen.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (4. April 2008)

War irgendwie klar, dass die 9800er nicht der Überflieger werden.
Die Namensgebung ist wirklich komisch. Aber mit etwas Konzentration behält man den Überblick.

Die drei 8800er Karten (GT, GTS-G92, GTX) sind die einzigsten empfehlenswerten von nVidia, finde ich.


----------



## der8auer (4. April 2008)

Denke mal, dass das am Treiber liegt. 

Was macht Nvidia da nur  mehr Verwirrung geht eigentlich nicht mehr


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (4. April 2008)

Wie geil ist das denn? Die Karte wird als direkter "Nachfolger" der 8800GTS langsamer als die 8800GTS, weil die 9800GTS eine 8800GTS wird, die aber anstatt mit 650/1625/970 MHz nur mit 600/1500/900 MHz läuft. Das verstehe wer will, ich verstehe es nicht. 
Zumal die 9800GT auf der 8800GT basiert (also 112 ALUs 56TMUs/TAUs) aber höher taktet als die 9800GTS damit müsste sich dann die Hardwarebeschneidung wieder ausgleichen und unter Umständen müsste die 9800GT(weil höhere Speicherbandbreite durch mehr RAM Takt) vor der 9800GTS liegen  
Die Karte ist wie die 9800GTX und die 9800GT mehr als überflüssig.


MFG


----------



## <--@ndré--> (4. April 2008)

Wie geil der Beitrag.

Ich denke mal das alle (bisherigen) GF9-Karten eh mehr als Mist sind.
Das sind einfach übertaktete GF8er.

Vielleicht wollen sie damit AMD/ATI auf Distanz halten oder PC-Noobs zum Kauf einer solchen (teueren) Karte bringen (9800GTX hört sich besser an als 8800GTX), ich weiß es nicht.

Fakt ist, dass ich mir keine dieser Karten kaufe. Vielleicht sogar eine der Konkurrenz. Das hat nVidia jetzt davon.


----------



## push@max (4. April 2008)

Ich hab richtig Lust mir noch eine "alte" Geforce 8800GTX für 205 zu kaufen...so langsam verlier ich den Überblick bei den ganzen Karten, also Nvidia scheint zur Zeit nicht gerade sehr profossionell umzugehen!

Die neue 9800GTX ist unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen schneller als die 88erGTX, dafür aber in hohen Auflösungen langsamer...und das nach 1 1/2 Jahren!!

So ein Mist kann man auch nur abziehen, wenn man im High End Segment sich vor keinem Konkurrenten zu fürchten hat!

Und jetzt kommt der nächste Flop mit der 9800GTS, die kaum schneller als die 8800GTS ist


----------



## der8auer (4. April 2008)

Ja aber sowas kommt für gewisse Läden (MM) gerade günstig. Die schreiben dann wieder in ihre Werbung "PC mit der neuen überragenden GeForce 9" und verkaufen den dann ein paar hundert  teurer als die mit der 8800GTS


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (4. April 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Ich hab richtig Lust mir noch eine "alte" Geforce 8800GTX für 205 zu kaufen...so langsam verlier ich den Überblick bei den ganzen Karten, also Nvidia scheint zur Zeit nicht gerade sehr profossionell umzugehen!



Ich glaube die Nvidia Leute (Marketing sowie Produktion) sind gerade alle geistig umnachtet oder seit mehr als 3 Monaten dauerbesoffen 



push@max schrieb:


> Und jetzt kommt der nächste Flop mit der 9800GTS, die kaum schneller als die 8800GTS ist



*Du irrst dich, die 9800GTS wird nicht schneller werden als die 8800GTS, weil die 9800GTS eine heruntergetaktete 8800GTS ist. *9800GTS: GPU 600 / ALUs 1500 / RAM 900. 8800GTS gleiche Architektur: GPU: 650 / ALUs 1625 / RAM 970.
Das ist ja gerade das Dumme und Schizophrene, eine Nachfolgekarte die in allen Belangen langsamer ist als ihr Vorgänger. Da müsste es eigentlich klatschen bei Nvidia aber keinen Beifall

MFG


----------



## <--@ndré--> (5. April 2008)

Du meinst also die 9800GTS wird langsamer als die 8800GTS auf G92-Basis und langsamer als die 8800GTX mit G80-Chip, aber schneller als die 9600GT auf G94-Basis, schneller als die "alten" G80-8800GTS und gleich so schnell wie die 8800GT auf G92-Basis, zumindest von den Taktraten?



Da ist schon der erste Großhändler mit dem Namen MM der sowas verkauft:

Zitat:
Weltneuheit: GeForce 9600GT.
Das kommt davon, wenn man sich vorher nicht informiert und einfach loskauft.


----------



## Aerron (5. April 2008)

also mit den 9800GTS GT und GTX kommt ja ein haufen neuer ausstattungen ! Drei wege SLI ,Hybrid Unterstützng, Gesenkter Strom verbrauch ! ich meine sicher für einen PC Gamer  Kommt jetzt die frage und ? was ist mit der leistung ? tja Zaubern können Nvidia auch nicht !


Also mir sollen Diese Karten recht egal sein ! ein 8800 GTX SLI für 420 euro  da Bedanke ich mich recht nett Bei meinem Händler ! 


Gruß Aerron


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (5. April 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Du meinst also die 9800GTS wird langsamer als die 8800GTS auf G92-Basis und langsamer als die 8800GTX mit G80-Chip, aber schneller als die 9600GT auf G94-Basis, schneller als die "alten" G80-8800GTS und gleich so schnell wie die 8800GT auf G92-Basis, zumindest von den Taktraten?



Jau was anderes lässt der Screenshot gar nicht zu. Die 8800GTS besitzt den "vollen" G92 Chip, mehr geht da nicht, da kann dann nur noch an der Taktfrequenz rumgespielt werden und wenn diese unterhalb der 8800GTS ist, dann wird auch die Leistung unterhalb einer 8800GTS sein 



Aerron schrieb:


> also mit den 9800GTS GT und GTX kommt ja ein haufen neuer ausstattungen ! Drei wege SLI ,Hybrid Unterstützng, Gesenkter Strom verbrauch ! ich meine sicher für einen PC Gamer Kommt jetzt die frage und ? was ist mit der leistung ?



Du vergisst da nur etwas. 
1. Dreiwege SLI mit so wenig Speicher und so wenig Speicherbandbreite nützt außer zum Angeben, 3DMark06 Rekorde jagen und sinnlos Strom verpulvern nicht viel. Zudem mit 3 mal 260 nicht ganz billig und man braucht ein "tolles" und teures nForce Board und ein sehr starkes Netzteil 

2. Hybrid SLI funktioniert nur wenn man einen onboard Grafik hat, ganz ehrlich wieviele haben das schon? 
Hätten die da mal lieber einen echten 2D-Stromsparmodus gemacht als diese halbherzige-pseudo-Highend-Lösung

3. Von gesenkten Stromverbrauch kann bei der 9800GTX keine Rede sein, der liegt immer über einer 8800GTS und in 3D Anwendungen liegt sie sogar manchmal mit einer 8800GTX gleichauf.



Aerron schrieb:


> ich meine sicher für einen PC Gamer Kommt jetzt die frage und ? was ist mit der leistung ?



Naja wenn sie nicht für einen GamerPC in Frage kommt warum hat dann Nvidia eine Tri SLI Lösung angeboten? Die Karte(n) ist (sind) reines Marketing.



Aerron schrieb:


> tja Zaubern können Nvidia auch nicht !


Nein das nicht aber ein einfacher 8800GTX/Ultra Refresh mit 1:1 Verhältnis von TMUs zu TAUs, etwas höhere Taktraten und ein 2D-Stromsparmodus hätte ausgereicht um alle glücklich zu machen.



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Weltneuheit: GeForce 9600GT.
> Das kommt davon, wenn man sich vorher nicht informiert und einfach loskauft.



Wobei ich sagen muss, dass die 9600GT die einzige Karte aus der 9er Reiher ist, die den Namen (9600GT) verdient hat. Sie bietet gegenüber ihren Vorgänger 8600GT mehr als die doppelte Leistung, verbraucht relativ wenig Strom und ist günstig. Während die 9800XXX Reihe mit mit Vergleich zur 8800er Reihe 1. ein schlechtes P/L liefert, 2. keinen Leistungsanstieg bringt und sie bieten im Vergleich zur 9600GT nur einen lachhaften Leistungsgewinn (nicht wie zwischen 8600 und 8800).

MFG


----------



## CloudCrunsher (5. April 2008)

Hey leute, regt euch nich auf, lasst nvidia ruhig geld scheffeln mit GF9 da kaufen diese komplett PC käufer nen haufen ein^^
Somit wird auch eine karte ala 8800 GTS oder 8800GT billiger!
und außerdem isses halt nur marketing, wartet noch 3-4 monate - dann habt ihr den wahren GF9 - GT200!


----------



## CeresPK (5. April 2008)

sch.... die Wand an
 die ganzen Namen die Nvidia jetzt hatt sind doch Mist


----------



## CeresPK (5. April 2008)

mit der namensgebung hätte es Nvidia vlt so machen sollen wie be der 7000er Reihe also ungefähr so
8800GTS (G80)
8800GTX (G80)
8800Ultra(G80)
soweit war ja noch alles gut aber mit dem G92 hatt ja der ganze Mist angefangen Ich hätte es eher so gemacht
8800GT(G92)= 8900GT
8800GT(G92)= 8900GTS
9800GTX(G94)= 8900GTX
9800GX2(G92)= 8900GX2

und mit den GT200 erst in den High end Markt der 9000er Reihe eingestiegen


und nochmal zu der 9800GTS ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das dieser Shot nen 98er zeigt ich glaube viel mehr das wird die 9500GT oder vlt auch die 9400 das kann ich mir eher vorstellen guckt mal nicht mal 11000 Punkte im 05er 3DMark


----------



## CloudCrunsher (5. April 2008)

Na wenn dann die ganzen G92 auf 9800 setzten direkt und dann halt 9900


----------



## Aerron (5. April 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Jau was anderes lässt der Screenshot gar nicht zu. Die 8800GTS besitzt den "vollen" G92 Chip, mehr geht da nicht, da kann dann nur noch an der Taktfrequenz rumgespielt werden und wenn diese unterhalb der 8800GTS ist, dann wird auch die Leistung unterhalb einer 8800GTS sein
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wow das sind Nur Grafikarten   lächel .........


naja der Absatz wird  zeigen  wie lange diese Karten  für das Geld auf dem Markt bleiben ! 

Bei der 9600 GT stimme ich dir zu  ! man kann wieder eine NF Karte empfehlen wenn die kasse knapp ist !  bei der 8600GT  wären auch schon 75 euro zu teuer !


Gruß Aerron


----------



## low- (5. April 2008)

Meinten die nicht am Anfang "300% Mehr Leistung" oO. ICh finde die einzig gute GF9er Karte ist die 9800GX2. Aber ich finde ne 88GTX(Ultra) ist im Moment für hohe Auflösungen immer noch der P/L-Tip.


----------



## y33H@ (5. April 2008)

Neeee, die GX2 sollte 30% mehr machen als die Ultra - in der Praxis siehts mit hohen Settings aber umgekehrt aus 

cYa


----------



## El-Hanfo (5. April 2008)

Schon schade was aus der 9er-Reihe geworden ist.


----------



## robben89 (6. April 2008)

man ist das übersichtlich


----------



## Sn4k3r (6. April 2008)

eine karte die die welt nicht braucht


----------



## Kreisverkehr (7. April 2008)

Mal analysieren was da verkauft wird: ein runtergetaktetes Produkt, welches schon auf dem MArkt ist nur ohne Triple-SLI-Möglichkeit, die bei den Karten keinen Sinn macht, weil V-Ram-Bug, Bandbreite, etc und wollen mehr Geld verlangen dafür.

Wer sich nciht damit auskennt und von sinnfreien Werbesprüchen verarschen lässt kauft die sogar, obwohl die Karte weniger Leistung bei mehr Preis bringt...

Tja, Nvidia kanns halt machen, die ham ne zu große Marktmacht..


----------



## CeresPK (7. April 2008)

ich frage mich ja woher ihr alleso genau wisst das es eine 9800 werden wird und dass sie viel Geld kosten wird das steht doch alles gar nicht fest


----------



## Malkav85 (7. April 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> ich frage mich ja woher ihr alleso genau wisst das es eine 9800 werden wird und dass sie viel Geld kosten wird das steht doch alles gar nicht fest


 
Weil das unsere Kristallkugel sagt und Overlocked eine Kontaktperson bei nVidia eingeschleust hat  

Ich hab jetzt nach dem Durchlesen dringend eine Zwangsjacke verdient...hilft mir wer beim zuschnüren?


----------



## CeresPK (7. April 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Weil das unsere Kristallkugel sagt und Overlocked eine Kontaktperson bei nVidia eingeschleust hat
> 
> Ich hab jetzt nach dem Durchlesen dringend eine Zwangsjacke verdient...hilft mir wer beim zuschnüren?




Ich helfe dir doch gerne aber nur wenn du mir dannach auch in meine Zwangsjacke verhilfst


----------



## Malkav85 (7. April 2008)

*Schuhlöffel hol* bitte sehr 

nVidia wird mit ihren Bezeichnungen echt immer abstruser. 

Nachher kommen noch Modellnamen wie bei Festplatten -.-


----------



## Player007 (7. April 2008)

Bin echt mal gespannt, wie die neue Gen. heißt.
Wahrscheinlich 9850GTS, 9850GTX, 9850GX2 und 9850GT.
Die sollten bei der neuen Gen. bei 10XXX anfangen, z. B. 10800GT, 10800GTS, usw.
Danach sollten sie nach einer Verfeinerung, die Modell nur um die 50 ändern, z. B. 10850GT, usw. Vielleicht auch 10900GT. 
Dann fängt die nächste Gen. wieder bei 11800GT an.

Alles viel zu kompliziert

Gruß


----------



## CeresPK (7. April 2008)

Player007 schrieb:


> Bin echt mal gespannt, wie die neue Gen. heißt.
> Wahrscheinlich 9850GTS, 9850GTX, 9850GX2 und 9850GT.
> Die sollten bei der neuen Gen. bei 10XXX anfangen, z. B. 10800GT, 10800GTS, usw.
> Danach sollten sie nach einer Verfeinerung, die Modell nur um die 50 ändern, z. B. 10850GT, usw. Vielleicht auch 10900GT.
> ...



Ich bin wirklich mal gespannt ob die wirklich so heißen sollten, also 10xxx oder ob sich da Nvidia was einfallen läßt zb GF800GTX die nächste und dann die übernächste GF1800GTX wäre dann zwar bei AMD/ATI geklaut aber das würde sich doch schonmal besser anhören als Zehntausendsoundso


----------



## klefreak (7. April 2008)

man könnte auch die marke Geforce sterben lassen, die gibts ja nun schon soooo lange, nach der 8er/9er Vorstellung muss man sich davon eh etwas distanzieren

lg Klemens

geforce --> supadupa1gx2 ,......


----------

